# My vw engine build in the Datsun Dragster



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Well guess its about time to show you guys what I have been working on the last year or so.

I was in Orlando to pick up my Datsun 1200 coupe around 2 years ago, and i decided to use a vw 1.8T 20V engine to take it to the finish line. Its been quite a big job to get all the right parts made and also to figure out the right setup.

So i will post some pictures once in a while when i find them and if some new things will be manufactured.










New crank.









More to come.

Diesel Block


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer:opcorn:


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

So i decided to build a frankenstein engine and combine it with some nice parts.
I wanted to use the tall Diesel block and the 20V head, but that has been done before so i had to make it my own way. I dont want to copy what ever is done before.

Here is how it goes so far.












































Machining the rear engine bracket


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Finally the engine was sitting in there just waiting on some more parts to be build into it.

Time to start making the intake.

















bottom view of the manifold









So i also decided to go for dual injectors, so i had to make some special brackets to make it fit the new intakemanifold.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Because race car :beer::thumbup:

opcorn:


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Exhaust


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Since the block in the car is just a dummy, i started to work on the engine that should go in the car. I had the parts ordered and started the build.
High compression Methanol engine with the block filled.


































Then I needed something like this made from ATI.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:beer::beer: I love that piston and rod combo


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Very nice, looking forward to more updates. 

Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

So i had to figure out what transmission to use, and I had used a Gforce before in some other cars so that was my first choice. I had one on the shelf and started to make it fit.

I got a bellhousing to convert the FWD block to RWD trans.









I needed to do some modifications to the bellhousing and also make an adapter plate between transmission and bellhousing.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Love it!


----------



## REPOMAN (May 3, 2001)

Wow very impressive build. this is going to be a serious M&Fer.
:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2009)

I wanna go FAST!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## vr6swap (Aug 17, 2001)

Saw one of these at NOPI many years ago with a Buick GN turbo V6 swap. 

Not familiar with the G-force trans, it looks kinda like a Lenco?


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

At the point where I mounted the intercooler, I had not decided that i wanted to run Methanol. So i got the biggest one available, Air / Air. I will try to keep it simple when the day is there and i will go racing, so i dont have to fool around with water / air intercooler and change water or add Ice or what ever. This also eliminate another source that could fail.

So i took this one. it only rated to 1700HP


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Truly Inspiring, shared a pic to the USRT page.


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

So the engine work was moving on in the background. its going slowly ahead, but at least its moving the right direction.

I made some machining in the engineblock so the oil distribution on the main bearings will be better. now it works with the nissan style 5 holes bearings.
















And it keeps going. Hope to finish some day


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

So i had to figure out what kinda clutch i wanted to use, and i took me a while to get the right direction. I decided to use a RAM 3 disc slider clutch and a matching flywheel. That combo is kinda BIG and i could not use the bell housing i already have for the Gforce Trans.:screwy:

So i changed my mind and ordered a Liberty Equaliser with air shifter and a browell Alu bell housing instead.. UIiiiiiiiiii thats a bit expencive to get all that at once. But again, if you want to run FAST thats the way to go.


































So now the work started to get that one to fit in the car.


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

If anybody has any input on how to adjust this kinda clutch im more than open to any information i can get. I have no experiences with that at all, so it will be fun when i get to that part.


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

I also decided to skip the chain between the cams inside the engine, and made my own dual cam gear setup. that has been a fun challenge to develop this kit to fit the engine. I had a special long nose intake cam made with a bigger bolt, since i didnt want to use any adapters and also to skip the small 8mm bolt.


----------



## Ktech (Sep 17, 2011)

Just wanted to share a picture of the long nose cams


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Awesome stuff in here.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

This is awesome, cant wait to see the rest of the build:thumbup:


----------



## huichox4 (Nov 8, 2004)

wow, so much good stuff here. keep it up man ,this is going to be ... EPIC!!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SLC4ME (Apr 16, 2001)

Holy hell what a build


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## pileofredparts (Mar 20, 2009)

im here for the amazing work :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

So much win here, I am not even sure where to begin 

I see what you did there for the cam cog keyways instead of old school broaching them. Very clever!

I'll be watching this one carefully.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

